# [ISTP] Are you a night or day person?



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey! roud:

I know three istps(including me) in real life who are active during the night and more lazy during the day. Is this a common trait for istps? Can you sleep during the day? I'm really curious. I want to know if I'm uncommonly lazy. 

So here it is...

Sleep; 8 hours + normaly 10 h 
Sleep during the end of spring term ; 16 hours.
Sleeps during day if possible; Yes. 
Procastinates; Yes.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't get enough sleep these days, but I always feel tired during the day, and energized at night... It is exceedingly frustrating....


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

_[Sorry... thought this was a general SJ question because it was in the SJ forum rather than in the ISTP subforum. Take my answer for whatever it's worth.]_

Seems like both lately. I'm in my 4th straight week of working 4am-9pm. Typically, sleep has been 12:30a to 4a during this period. Hopefully it won't last much longer as this project moves to a new phase. Luckily, I work from home office so there's no commuting time to factor into the day.

More typically, I sleep between 2a and 7a and work between 8a and 7p. My "peak" hours typically are between noon and midnight. If I should happen to fall asleep earlier in the evening, I will invariably wake up about 5 hours later, wide awake. If I doze off at 10p while watching TV, I'm up at 3am ready to go.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Apolo said:


> I don't get enough sleep these days, but I always feel tired during the day, and energized at night... It is exceedingly frustrating....


I see. Kinda like me. But I like to sleep almost whenever I can. That or procastination. Thanks for your answer!


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

jcal said:


> _[Sorry... thought this was a general SJ question because it was in the SJ forum rather than in the ISTP subforum. Take my answer for whatever it's worth.]_
> 
> Seems like both lately. I'm in my 4th straight week of working 4am-9pm. Typically, sleep has been 12:30a to 4a during this period. Hopefully it won't last much longer as this project moves to a new phase.
> 
> More typically, I sleep between 2a and 7a and work between 8a and 7p. My "peak" hours typically are between noon and midnight. If I should happen to fall asleep earlier in the evening, I will invariably wake up about 5 hours later, wide awake. If I doze off at 10p while watching TV, I'm up at 3am ready to go.


Nah , that's ok. I posted it in the wrong one. I didn't know before yesterday that there was a ISTP fourm/list. I'm glad you answered, thank you :happy:

I hope you will be able to sleep longer soon; I'd die without sleep. Most likely by crashing into/tripping on random stuff in my house.

Yeah, I have the noon midnight thing too! It's rather sad that I'm more tired during school hours. Some people are very happy then. But I suspect they don't know what decaf coffe is.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

TwinAnthos said:


> Nah , that's ok. I posted it in the wrong one. I didn't know before yesterday that there was a ISTP fourm/list. I'm glad you answered, thank you :happy:
> 
> I hope you will be able to sleep longer soon; I'd die without sleep. Most likely by crashing into/tripping on random stuff in my house.
> 
> Yeah, I have the noon midnight thing too! It's rather sad that I'm more tired during school hours. Some people are very happy then. But I suspect they don't know what decaf coffe is.


Lot's of coffee for me... morning, noon and night. High test.. dark roast. Actually, caffeine has little to no effect on me. Don't get a kick from it... Don't miss it if I don't have it... can have a large mug of the high test stuff before bedtime and still sleep like a baby.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

jcal said:


> Lot's of coffee for me... morning, noon and night. High test.. dark roast. Actually, caffeine has little to no effect on me. Don't get a kick from it... Don't miss it if I don't have it... can have a large mug of the high test stuff before bedtime and still sleep like a baby.


Maybe you just like the taste/smell. I love the smell of newly brewed coffe, but I don't drink it. 
My mom dosen't get any/barley any effect either, but she drinks a lot of coffe. She always has coffe before sleep. 
Some people star jumping around after coffe though... 

I wonder why coffe has so diffrent effects on everyone...


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

TwinAnthos said:


> Maybe you just like the taste/smell. I love the smell of newly brewed coffe, but I don't drink it.
> My mom dosen't get any/barley any effect either, but she drinks a lot of coffe. She always has coffe before sleep.
> Some people star jumping around after coffe though...
> 
> I wonder why coffe has so diffrent effects on everyone...


Not sure why the effect varies... but I have the metabolism of a sloth to start with, so there's probably not much to work with, lol.

I do like the taste/smell... but there's such a thing as too much of a good thing. Back when I was in high school, our football practice field was across the street from a Savarin plant... the smell was great for a while but got to be WAY too much as respiration rates increased from the practice activities.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

jcal said:


> Not sure why the effect varies... but I have the metabolism of a sloth to start with, so there's probably not much to work with, lol.
> 
> I do like the taste/smell... but there's such a thing as too much of a good thing. Back when I was in high school, our football practice field was across the street from a Savarin plant... the smell was great for a while but got to be WAY too much as respiration rates increased from the practice activities.


*grin* 

Yes, sometimes my mom drinks far too much coffe and cant' stand the thought of it. 

I googled savarin plant, but I get pictures of cakes. I feel kinda betrayed that nobody has informed me that cake plants exist.:frustrating:


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

TwinAnthos said:


> *grin*
> 
> Yes, sometimes my mom drinks far too much coffe and cant' stand the thought of it.
> 
> I googled savarin plant, but I get pictures of cakes. I feel kinda betrayed that nobody has informed me that cake plants exist.:frustrating:


Savarin is (was?) a U.S. brand of coffee:









...and this is the actual Savarin plant (factory) in New Jersey I was referring to where they roasted and ground their coffee:


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

jcal said:


> Savarin is (was?) a U.S. brand of coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder I didn't know about it, I'm on the other side of the earth.
I get why you got tired of the savarin plant, I'd be to. 
I like apple trees better than the idea of cake plants.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

More of an afternoon/evening person, tend to grumpy in the mornings especially when I wake up and haven't had my first coffee. But more active during the day, for me night is a time to relax and play and sleep.

Also this in the wrong subforum, just pointing it out....


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Loaf said:


> More of an afternoon/evening person, tend to grumpy in the mornings especially when I wake up and haven't had my first coffee. But more active during the day, for me night is a time to relax and play and sleep.
> 
> Also this in the wrong subforum, just pointing it out....


Ok. Thanks for answering:happy:

I know it's the wrong subforum. I just don't know how to place it better. When I posted it , I didn't know there was a istp forum, I though that if you put istp in the title it becomes green . It didn't:dry:


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not an ISTP but my husband is. He is really a day person but due to his work schedule has been forced into being a night person. I can't really say there is any time of the day that my husband is lazy. He works really long hours and doesn't have time for much of anything. Typically sleeps only 4 1/2 to 5 hours per 24 hour period. Works 10 to 12 hours most days. Then spends a fairly good chunk of time traveling back and forth to work. I am an ISTJ and I am definitely a night owl however, I am flexible in order to be able to spend little dabs of time here and there with my workaholic hubby.


----------

